# Updated Colt pics... I could cry!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Why cry, you ask?
My beautiful boy lost the tip of one of his ears.
I'm so upset this happened... he was supposed to be my show prospect. 

In the very least, he's still a huge sweetheart... it just means now someone will get him for a lot cheaper than I had orginally planned.
Here are some pics that I took today of him:

Trying to get mom to play:


















Dog investigating:










Big Brother:










Being a baby!:


































He likes to toss his head around when he sees somebody...lol:


























Scratching:










I can almost reach!:










Pretty head:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, I'm sorry about his ear.  He sure is beautiful, though!! I think that makes him unique.
He has such kind eyes, & I love his face markings.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Aw, I'm sorry about his ear.  He sure is beautiful, though!! I think that makes him unique.
> He has such kind eyes, & I love his face markings.


Thank you!
Plus he's got a superb temperment... you can't get rid of him. 
He is a darling.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Even without the tip of the year he's still very cute and lots of personality. I think you can still show him, don't you??


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he sure is turning out to be a good looking guy! I like him lots. He looks like Daddy  

You can still show but only in performance classes. Not halter, westren pleasure etc.

Alot of people are also very superficial. Just because he has the tip of his ear gone some people think that he is no good. Pathetic.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Alot of people are also very superficial. Just because he has the tip of his ear gone some people think that he is no good.


That's STUPID!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I totally agree!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Aw, I think it gives him a certain rakish air...he's so handsome.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> You can still show but only in performance classes. Not halter, westren pleasure etc


Really?? At the big arab barn I worked at, they had a stud who was missing the tip of his ear - - and was a successful western pleasure horse :


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> FehrGroundRanch said:
> 
> 
> > Alot of people are also very superficial. Just because he has the tip of his ear gone some people think that he is no good.
> ...


Tell me about it.
I could see them getting away with it in Halter classes, but Western Pleasure?
Unfornately it's based so much on looks these days, that even if he behaved the best, he would never win. He might place, but he'd never win.

So he better turn out to be a reiner or cutter if sticks around that long, I guess!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Sara said:


> Aw, I think it gives him a certain rakish air...he's so handsome.


Thanks Sara!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kickshaw said:


> > You can still show but only in performance classes. Not halter, westren pleasure etc
> 
> 
> Really?? At the big arab barn I worked at, they had a stud who was missing the tip of his ear - - and was a successful western pleasure horse :


He is a lovely boy.
He's missing just a tiny bit of what my little guy is, though.
I suppose I could still enter him, and perhaps it all depends on the judge, but he'd have to be really really good because I still believe that if he rode just as well as another horse, he'd lose because of his ear.
Who knows.... maybe times are a changin'. Sure would be nice to see!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

im in love/....


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I think the baby is beautiful


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh oh! Pick me! I want him!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

WSArabians, he's so young that he may still grow some back. We never can predict how mother nature wants to play with us, so... Will see...


----------



## LuvMyPaint (Apr 26, 2008)

I think he's gorgeous!!! Also completely adorable the way he tosses his head around.  I hate how superficial people can be.

How did it happen?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> WSArabians, he's so young that he may still grow some back. We never can predict how mother nature wants to play with us, so... Will see...


If that's an option, I'll definately keep my fnger's crossed~


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LuvMyPaint said:


> I think he's gorgeous!!! Also completely adorable the way he tosses his head around.  I hate how superficial people can be.
> 
> How did it happen?


Thank you!
He is a pretty cute little guy. I'm gonna hate to sell him.

My little guy, he was born during the last snow fall. Now, he was bitten on his one ear that he lost, so I'm not sure if that was what really caused it to fall off, or if it was frostbite. I guess I'll never really know.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I think he's absolutely stunning! It's a bummer he lost the tip of his ear for showing reasons but personally I think it's unique and he seem to have the most amazing attitude.


----------

